# [W]Landspeeder MM & Assault Cannons [H] Paypal /lots of things



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey, guys.

I have a buddy starting BAs that is pretty strapped for cash and was wondering if anyone had any Multimeltas or Assault Cannons for SM Speeders?

I am willing to pay cash or trade for bits. I have lots of IG, CSM, Eldar, and Ork bits.

Thanks!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> I have a buddy starting BAs that is pretty strapped for cash and was wondering if anyone had any Multimeltas or Assault Cannons for SM Speeders?
> 
> ...


I got a ton of assault cannons from different BA armored units, And some Multi-melta's.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't need the Assault Cannons anymore, but I'll take 3 Speeder MMs if you got em!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> I don't need the Assault Cannons anymore, but I'll take 3 Speeder MMs if you got em!


1 if i remember right, its sitting right in front of me lol


----------

